# mancasse la mi' moglie, facciamo le corna



## ilverbo

Ciao cari,Sto leggendo la descrizione di una conversazione tra vecchi maschilisti che fanno un paragone tra le donne russe e le donne italiane... uno di loro dice ad un certo punto: "Mancasse la mi' moglie, facciamo le corna... io una bionda me la piglierei!"Non capisco il significato di questa frase.La mia contraddizione e': se il vecchio ce l'ha la moglie, allora puo' tradirla o no. Invece se e' vedovo/single/divorziato non puo' tradirla, perche' non ce. Allora perche' si lamenta del fatto che la moglie ce, se lo scopo e' il tradimento?...Oppure poteva dire: "Mancasse la mi' moglie, facciamo le corna in pace" e quindi si riferisce alla paura di essere scoperto?Grazie,il.V.


----------



## pizzi

Ciao, il . Il verbo _mancare_ ha molteplici significati: cerca il tuo sul dizionario WR .

(Il vecchio maschilista che parla è fedele )


----------



## ☺

Mah....io la interpreto così: "se dovesse morire mia moglie, facciamo i debiti scongiuri....io una bionda me la prenderei"


----------



## ilverbo

Grazie mille...!V.


----------



## violadaprile

Considera il contesto.
Si tratta non di tradimento ma di sostituzione. "Venisse a mancare (morisse, non ci fosse affatto) mia moglie (e non le auguro niente di male) una bella bionda me la prenderei".
Come moglie o seconda moglie, non come amante.
Qui non si tratta di essere fedeli o meno nella realtà, si tratta di esporsi a un eventuale giudizio confessando l'intenzione, _dio non voglia, mia moglie non la tradirei mai ... ma se non ci fosse_ ...


----------



## VogaVenessian

ilverbo said:


> ...Oppure poteva dire: "Mancasse la mi' moglie, facciamo le corna in pace" e quindi si riferisce alla paura di essere scoperto?Grazie,il.V.


Chi mi precede ti ha spiegato correttamente che "Facciamo le corna!" è uno scongiuro. Tu invece - mi pare - lo hai inteso nel significato di "Tradire il partner". Insomma, nel contesto dato, questo secondo significato non c'è.


----------



## ilverbo

Quindi "Facciamo le corna" e' una variabile di "incrociamoci le ditta" per dire? Bella allora questa ambiguita' delle corne... concetto ambiguo ("tradirei"), detto in modo ambiguo ("fare corna" e non "incrociare ditta").


----------



## stella_maris_74

ilverbo said:


> Quindi "Facciamo le corna" e' una variabile di "incrociamo*ci *le di*t*a" per dire? Bella allora questa ambiguita' delle corn*a*... concetto ambiguo ("tradirei"), detto in modo ambiguo ("fare *le* corna" e non "incrociare *le* di*t*a").



Ciao 
Su _fare le corna_ (in entrambi i significati) puoi vedere queste discussioni:

fare le corna
il gesto delle corna
mettere / fare le corna


----------



## luway

ilverbo said:


> Quindi "Facciamo le corna" e' una variabile di "incrociamoci le ditta" per dire? Bella allora questa ambiguita' delle corne... concetto ambiguo ("tradirei"), detto in modo ambiguo ("fare corna" e non "incrociare ditta").



Ciao Ilverbo 

In realtà tu hai notato la similitudine delle due espressioni, ma credo che per molti di noi metterle in relazione non sarebbe il primo pensiero, proprio perché risulta molto chiaro dal contesto che quell'uomo sta solo dicendo "se mancasse mia moglie, cosa che spero non avvenga e voglio metterlo bene in chiaro, allora...", non si percepisce proprio nessun riferimento al "mettere le corna/tradire". Quando si ragiona per ipotesi di questo tipo, è quasi d'uso aggiungere un qualche tipo di scongiuro o altra espressione per mitigare il fatto che si sta comunque parlando della morte di una persona. Per cui, io non penserei proprio a un voluto 'gioco di parole'.


----------



## violadaprile

ilverbo said:


> Quindi "Facciamo le corna" e' una variabile di "incrociamoci le ditta" per dire? Bella allora questa ambiguita' delle corne... concetto ambiguo ("tradirei"), detto in modo ambiguo ("fare corna" e non "incrociare ditta").


Non c'è nessuna ambiguità e nessun gioco di parole.
Solo due usi diversi, ben distinguibili.
Un italiano legge "facciamo le corna" e pensa "incrociamo le dita".


----------



## pizzi

La penso come ilverbo , è una frase che gioca sull'ambiguità del significato di _fare le corna_.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Onestamente, non ne vedo il nesso. Ma stai traducendo sempre quella sottospecie di romanzo? Poveretta...


----------



## violadaprile

Non è che "la malizia sta negli occhi di chi guarda"? 
(et absit iniuria verbis)


Io il doppiosenso non lo vedo ... perlomeno non lo vedrei in battuta ma solo se me lo fanno notare ... e ancora resterei perplessa, come doppio senso non mi pare così immediato ...
Però, questo è solo il mio pensiero.


----------



## Youngfun

Sbaglio, o tradire si dice di solito "_mettere_ le corna" (al[la] proprio/a moglie/marito) e non "fare le corna"? 

E avverto una lieve sfumatura di significato da "facciamo le corna" e "incrociamo le dita".


----------



## violadaprile

Si dice, per il tradimento, '_fare le corna'_ e anche '_mettere le corna'_ in modo indifferente, credo siano accezioni regionali ma sono capite ovunque. È una metafora che deriva dal mondo della promiscuità animale e quando la sento visualizzo un cervo. Ma non è particolarmente elegante, quindi usare uno o l'altro non ci renderà più raffinati! 

_'Fare le corna'_ e '_incrociare le dita'_ accomunano il senso di uno scongiuro, hanno una lieve sfumatura di eleganza e di senso tra loro, ma soprattutto sono diverse dall'espressione precedente.
_
'Fare le corna'_ deriva dal toccare il cornetto o qualunque altro portafortuna. Il cornetto non è quello di un cervo ma del diavolo. A Napoli vendono per strada pacchi di cornetti di corallo o plastica, regolarmente rossi e con una capsuletta di metallo per appenderli al collo.
L'espressione _'fare le corna_' con questo significato mi evoca qualcuno che cerca di toccare con una mano il suo personale amuleto appeso al collo e fa le corna con l'altra mano, poi per rincaro unisce le dita avicinandole e le dirige verso qualunque oggetto di ferro ci sia nei dintorni. In mancanza, di legno. Per "toccare ferro" o "toccare legno", per completare lo scongiuro e scacciare il diavolo.

Quanto a '_incrociare le dita'_, il gesto di partenza è quello dei bambini che sono convinti che incrociando le dita dietro la schiena la bugia che stanno dicendo non è più una bugia, o la promessa che stanno facendo non andrà mantenuta. È qualcosa che non si avvera. Da adulti, rimane con il significato di fare uno scongiuro per qualcosa che non vorremmo si avverasse.
L'espressione si avvicina a '_fare le corna'_ ma con una origine (e significati collaterali) alquanto diversi.

Per stare con Fornari, le parole sono icone del pensiero. Perciò la loro interpretazione, prima ancora che essere una dotta interpretazione linguistica, è la visualizzazione immediata che le parole suscitano nella nostra mente, questo è il vero significato. Tutto il resto è letteratura.

E io fra i due tipi di corna vedo cose completamente diverse. Mai mi verrebbe in mente di associarle.
Chiedo scusa a chi non la pensa come me. 

Viola


----------



## ilverbo

Wow, questo thread acquista delle nuove direzioni... interessantissimo quello che dite. Capisco che la verita' sta nel mezzo ma che il significato evidente sara' quello dello scongiuro.Comunque "Acciaio" non e' "sottospecie di romanzo"! E' un bel libro secondo me, forse non sono oggettivo e sono pure affezionato quasi a ogni frase, visto che e' la prima traduzione letteraria e che mi trovo su questo bellissimo ponte tra le mie due amate lingue, ma davvero le domande che faccio qui non riflettono tutti i contenuti di questo libro, che ha pure degli aspetti molto critici e poetici. E' pieno di parolacce e di volgarita', questo si, ma comunque ci stanno nel contesto e fanno parte di questo mondo delle case popolari a cui il libro si riferisce.Saluti ,Il.V.


----------



## violadaprile

Bene, leggendo e rileggendo, mi pare che nessuno abbia fatto critiche al libro 
Io personalmente ho solo detto che non vedo il doppiosenso, e così anche altri. Altri ancora non erano d'accordo e come te hanno colto un doppiosenso. Nessuno ha fatto alcuna critica, non è che per caso volevi rispondere ad un altro topic?


----------



## cercolumi

Cosimo Piovasco said:


> Ma stai traducendo sempre quella sottospecie di romanzo? Poveretta...


Ti è sfuggito questo viola.
Direi che "assomiglia velatamente" ad una critica. 



pizzi said:


> La penso come ilverbo , è una frase che gioca sull'ambiguità del significato di _fare le corna_.


Ciao Piz, 
capita di rado ma questa volta sono in disaccordo con te, non ci leggo nessun gioco di parole o ambiguità.


----------



## violadaprile

Ah sì, Cercolumi, è vero mi era completamente sfuggito 
Mi dispiace


----------



## pizzi

Ciao, caro cerco .

Se io avessi sentito il colloquio in un bar, penserei a un'accidentale situazione nella quale ciò che è stato detto si può prestare (anche) a una lettura non univoca, dato il doppio significato del modo di dire (fare le corna). 

Se invece, come in questo caso, si tratta di un prodotto letterario, l'autrice e il suo editor hanno avuto tutto il tempo di riflettere sul fatto che la vicinanza dei due concetti - scaramantico e proiettivo - indossino lo stesso modo di dire: faccio le corna - mi auguro che mia moglie non muoia - perché di fatto vorrei farle le corna con una russa bionda.

Quindi: la frase in sé può portare un solo significato, ma se è costruita _ad hoc_ può portarne anche due. Non si tratta di avere ragioni o torti, ma di esprimere dei pareri, e non degli schieramenti . La sola persona che può fugare i dubbi in proposito è Silvia Avallone .


----------



## violadaprile

Come non condividere?


----------



## cercolumi

pizzi said:


> Se invece, come in questo caso, si tratta di un prodotto letterario, l'autrice e il suo editor hanno avuto tutto il tempo di riflettere sul fatto che la vicinanza dei due concetti - scaramantico e proiettivo - indossino lo stesso modo di dire: faccio le corna - mi auguro che mia moglie non muoia - perché di fatto vorrei farle le corna con una russa bionda.


Mi ero soffermato anch'io su questo aspetto ma, se così fosse, non trovi che sarebbe stato più incisivo porre la frase così:
_Mancasse la mi' moglie, facciamo le corna... con una bionda (mi ci metterei!)_  ?
E poi le corna (salvo considerare quelle fatte col pensiero) si possono fare a moglie viva, a moglie mancante non sono tecnicamente corna. 
Siamo però a livello di frittura di aria. 
Dici bene, dovremmo attendere un'intervento di Silvia Avallone per fugare i dubbi.


----------



## longplay

ilverbo said:


> Wow, questo thread acquista delle nuove direzioni... interessantissimo quello che dite. Capisco che la verita' sta nel mezzo ma che il significato evidente sara' quello dello scongiuro.Comunque "Acciaio" non e' "sottospecie di romanzo"! E' un bel libro secondo me, forse non sono oggettivo e sono pure affezionato quasi a ogni frase, visto che e' la prima traduzione letteraria e che mi trovo su questo bellissimo ponte tra le mie due amate lingue, ma davvero le domande che faccio qui non riflettono tutti i contenuti di questo libro, che ha pure degli aspetti molto critici e poetici. E' pieno di parolacce e di volgarita', questo si, ma comunque ci stanno nel contesto e fanno parte di questo mondo delle case popolari a cui il libro si riferisce.Saluti ,Il.V.



Ho trovato il libro in un altro tuo post (chiarimenti sul genitivo latino -ntis). Scusami, ma ciò che hanno detto i precedenti interlocutori è chiarissimo. Se permetti, aggiungo
solo che "la mi' moglie" mi suona di "umbro/toscano" e forse anche "marchigiano", ma non certo "romanesco". Che ne pensi?


----------



## Youngfun

Sono d'accordo.
In romanesco si direbbe "mi' moglie" senza l'articolo, anzi "mi' moje".


----------



## pizzi

longplay said:


> Se permetti, aggiungo
> solo che "la mi' moglie" mi suona di "umbro/toscano" e forse anche "marchigiano", ma non certo "romanesco".



Ciao, long, ho riletto questo thread due volte e non mi pare vi siano accenni al romanesco. Il romanzo è ambientato a Piombino.


----------



## longplay

pizzi said:


> Ciao, long, ho riletto questo thread due volte e non mi pare vi siano accenni al romanesco. Il romanzo è ambientato a Piombino.


Lo so. Era solo un' aggiunta, se vuoi,..."ironica". Saluti.


----------

